# Simplicity regent 38 in cut excessive wearing hubs and pully



## Lew84 (Aug 29, 2011)

Good afternoon!

I picked up a regent Hydro with a Honda motor and a 38inch deck. It keeps wearing out the hub and pully's. i have worn 2 hubs and 2 pully's in the past several months. As soon as i hit thick grass it starts. Any advice would greatly be appreciated?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Mow when the grass is shorter. Just kidding. Hubs? Are you talking about spindles that the blades bolt to? Have you checked the owners maneul for belt length?


----------



## Lew84 (Aug 29, 2011)

I am talking about the metal piece (part called hub in website) that fits over the spindle and has a groove that fits into the pully. It is not much of a groove but it fits into the pully. Both the metal has worn off of the hub and worn the pully as well. I hope that this helps clarify the issue.

thanks


----------



## Lew84 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have worn two of the metal hubs that fit over the spindle and the pully where it connects to the hub. Thanks


----------



## Lew84 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have not checked the belt length but it seems to fit properly with the self adjuster. I will check the manual for the proper belt length as well.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounds as though the hub/pulley are not tight enough.Ch eck to make sure you have all the spacers,etc. that it needs,and that they are installed correctly.Welcome to the forum!


----------

